# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  كن ذا حدود ولا تكن بلا قيود

## مناوي

*كـن ذا حــدود ..... و لا تكـن بـلا قـيود


ضع لنفسـك حدودهـا

أنــت طيـــــب .....؟

الكل كذلك ,,,,, يملكون طيبة وقلب كبيـر .....

طيبتي وضعت لهـا حد

أراها واسعـة ,,,,, فهي أكبر حدودي

فرسمت حدودهـا بعيدة لان هنـاك أُنـاس ما زالـوا

يستحقونهـا ولكنـ .....!!!!! لا اتعـدى حدوداً رسمتهـا لهـا


أنــت كريـــم .....؟

كريم بعطـائك ..... لا مـانع ..... كنـ كذلك ..... فهذهـِ صفه رائعة

لا نريد زوالهـا من قلوب البشـر ولكن ..... ضع حدوداً لكرمكـ .....

حتى لا يكتب بمكان مجلسك
( كــــان هنــا مغفـــل )

أنت كريمـ بلا حـدود ستستغـل من ذوي العقول الناقصة

و القلوب الميتة فـأرسمـ حدود كرمـك

و حـددهـا حتـى لا يستطيع أحد تعديهـا

أتحــب نفســـك .....؟


من منا لا يحب نفسه ..حتى من يقول انه فاقد ثقته بنفسه

تجد بداخله أنه يحبها .. مهما يكن كل منا يحب نفسه

ضع لحب نفسك حدود ..... وانتبه أن تتعداها فأنت بذلك .....

ستسقط بدائرة الأنانية

فـ الأناني ..... أعمى

أنا أراهـ كذلك ..... فهو أعمى لأنه لا ينظر لغيرهـ .....

جعل كل شي هو ..... وغيرهـ ! لاشيء

فتجده ساعة يسرق البساط من غيره بكل خفة .....

ليهبه لنفسه المدللة و ساعة تجدهـ يسير بطريق كان آخر

أحق منه به فأحب نفسك و لكن لا تكن بحبهـا بلا قيود .....ضع حدود


دمــك خفيــــف .....؟



لن أقول من منا ليس كذلك ..... فهذهـ هبه ..... لا ينالها إلا

صنف من الناس وأنا أراها جذابة إذا تميز بها شخص .....و لكن جاذبيتها تُمحى و تُزال إذا 

تعدى حدودها

فيثقل هذا الدم .. وحتى يُسمى من كان خفيف دم .....

( أهبــل ) لا يؤخذ بكلامه حتى وان أخذ طريق الجد تظل

كلمتـــه مختـــلة أمـــام الآخرين

لـذَلِـكْ

كـن ذا حــدود .. ولا تكـن بـلا قـيود!! 
*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا مناوي علي النصائح القيمة ...

*

----------

